# How many lemons ?



## SizzlininIN

How many lemons (roughly) should I buy to get a cup of juice?  I know it all depends on how much they want to give off ...but can you give me a rough estimate.  There is a dessert I want to make but if its going to take a lot then I'll wait till the lemons go on sale.


----------



## middie

That's what ? Roughly 16 tablespoons or so ? I figure probably 8 lemons Sizz.
This is just a guesstimate though.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Thanks Middie....I was thinking probably between 8 and 10.


----------



## jkath

Another thought - before you juice them, make sure to put each one in the microwave for around 8 seconds. You'll get more juice.


----------



## corazon

I squeezed a cup of lemon juice for a dessert today. I used 4 big ones.


----------



## Poutine

Jkath has good advise.  Also if you roll with your hand and apply pressure to them on a flat surface (like you cutting board) it breaks up the inside and you get more juice.


P.S. Corazon must have big juicy lemons.YUM. 
On the web sites that I looked at they said about 5-8 lemons should give you 1 cup of juice.


----------



## Swann

Lemons from my tree.... 3 to 4
Lemons from the store.... 6 to 8


----------

